# Best Tabletop Lighter??



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm looking at three different tabletop lighters and trying to decide. Right now, I'm thinking of the Xikar XTX, the Promethius Magma T, or the Vector Viking Quad flame. Actually I'm about to rule out the Vector Viking. Which one would you pick? What's your favorite tabletop lighter??? and why??


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Call me a traditionalist, old fashioned, or just plain old, the problem I have with today's "tabletop" lighters is they look to be nothing more than oversized pocket lighters. Not what I picture to be true tabletops in my mind. I have one that fits my definition, a 14 yr. old Colibri from before the co. went bk and then got bought out. No longer on the market as far as I can tell. When I get my camera to cooperate I'll post a pic. TCB.


----------



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

thanks Tom, and greetings from Boone!!


----------



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

also, my bad, but I see this thread probably should have been under the "accessories" section. My apologies.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

rangerdavid said:


> thanks Tom, and greetings from Boone!!


Thanks, and greetings to you, too! I noticed that you were from NC the other day, but didn't want to pry as to exactly where. Now I know. Cool. T.


----------



## sacamano (Jun 16, 2013)

Did you see CigarObsession . com's recent review of a couple tabletop lighters (I think they're in your list)?


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Consider the Alec Bradley Burner tabletop lighter. Soft flame that is super hot and height adjustable while in use.


----------



## Scrutator (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm curious TCB. There are a bunch of Colibri table lighters on eBay. Can you take a look-see and tell me if yours is shown?

Thanks!


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Scrutator said:


> I'm curious TCB. There are a bunch of Colibri table lighters on eBay. Can you take a look-see and tell me if yours is shown?
> 
> Thanks!


Scrutator. Well, whaddya know, there it is. The first two thumbnails are the most accurate of it's true chrome finish. Not the third which looks yellow and hasn't happened to mine in 14 years. And the last is a nice depiction of it's sleekness.

Although it is actually two pieces (the top lighter part holds the fluid and sits within the cylinder base), it is very solid. The black trigger piece is the only plastic part and has never given me a problem. And the "feel" is excellent as it must weigh well over a pound I would say. Surprisingly heavy, really, which I find nice. Hopefully that's still how it's made.

From what little history I've read on lighters, evidently, Zippo paid a lot of attention not only to function and design, but to the "feel" of their lighters both in size and weight, making small adjustments from year to year, even before "ergonomics" became in vogue, and I think Colibri got all those things right on this one, too.

I received it from my wife one Christmas, so it is special to me, and hopefully, now on view in all it's glory, to some here it still lives up to my prior (and current) "hype". lol. Oh, it is an adjustable soft-flame. So, not high tech, but still gets the job done. Thanks. T.

Colibri High Polished Silver Table Lighter Special Price Free Shipping | eBay


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

sacamano said:


> Did you see CigarObsession . com's recent review of a couple tabletop lighters (I think they're in your list)?


Yes, in fact, I added his Prometheus lighter to my Christmas list!


----------



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Yes, in fact, I added his Prometheus lighter to my Christmas list!


I think that's the one I will get


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

rangerdavid said:


> I think that's the one I will get


Just watched the video on the Viking. Nice review. Glad you decided not to spend $75 for a wobbly table lighter with some loose fitting parts that may only get worse over time. The torch aspect is interesting, though.

On the Prometheus (watched the video there, too), there are no loose or wobbly parts, not even any plastic. Looks like a better long-term investment. And it has some nice design aspects to it,
making it look less like a tool and more like something that should grace a table in someone's home in my opinion. Of course, it all depends on the room and the setting you are using. Nice that he makes those reviews available in video form. Who would know, otherwise. Thanks. TCB


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Yes, in fact, I added his Prometheus lighter to my Christmas list!


Umm... might wanna read up on Prometheus' reliability. Not sure what they're like now, but up until I gave up on them, what I was reading wasn't positive.

Just sayin'.

I do praise their work with CFCF, however.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

$85 for a lighter seems mighty cheap all of a sudden..

S.T. Dupont Orient Express Diamonds Ligne 2 Lighter Lighters Direct - Authorized Dealer of Cigar Lighters and Accessories

Now.. where'd I put that lighter.. lol

Seriously though, this Xikar model looks similar and has a lifetime warranty.

http://www.lightersdirect.com/Xikar+Table+Top+Triple+Torch.1517/Table+Top+Basket+Weave.12841.html


----------



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

Well, I haven't made my purchase yet, and I'm still a bit torn between the Promethius and the Xikar XTX. The Xikar does have the lifetime warranty, but no fill window to see how much fuel you have. I haven't heard any bad reviews of either, but the Viking has been eliminated, mainly due to the video review. Not solid, wobbly. I agree with BG, deal breaker.

By the way TCB, I'm headed through Raleigh tomorrow, any recommendations as to a B&M that might sell either or both? of just one that has a nice lounge and selection? I'll probably need a break by Raleigh. 

Thanks for all the input guys.

RD


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

David. In addition to a few downtown cigar bars, there's basically one shop/lounge each in Raleigh, Cary, Apex, and Knightdale. And the additional one I know is in No. Raleigh. Not sure about their lighters selection, but a pretty good cigar selection and a casual lounge area. I'll pm you the info. to try and help you figure out which one may be nearest to your travel route. Who knows, if it's No. Raleigh, maybe I'll even meet up with ya there. Tom.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

Ky70 said:


> Consider the Alec Bradley Burner tabletop lighter. Soft flame that is super hot and height adjustable while in use.


This is the one ive got my eye on.

I thought it was ridiculous at first, but im getting really sick of refilling the torches like daily, that thing looks like it has a 12oz butane tank.. (?)


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

best table top around in my book! $15, holds an effing TON of fuel, you will never lose it, if it falls who cares! Had the same one for almost 5 years now, never had one single issue.

The website below is run by an awesome guy named todd that helps out the bbq community quite a bit and is a board sponsor on a bbq forum I frequent. if you check his Facebook they do 20% off coupon codes quite frequently.









A-MAZE-N-TORCH


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> Umm... might wanna read up on Prometheus' reliability. Not sure what they're like now, but up until I gave up on them, what I was reading wasn't positive.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> I do praise their work with CFCF, however.


I had my eyes set on a Prometheus retro lighter...tried it out at a B&M before ordering one and thing would not consistently light. May have been a bad example but I haven't considered a prometheus lighter since.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Umm... might wanna read up on Prometheus' reliability. Not sure what they're like now, but up until I gave up on them, what I was reading wasn't positive.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> I do praise their work with CFCF, however.


CFCF??

I've never had success with any brand of lighter other than Bic! My Colibri died a quick death and my Lotus an even faster one. So, I think any lighter is a crap shoot. CO, raved about this lighter for months, though in a recent update he did state that sometimes it takes 2-3 actuations to get it lit. I know Xikar has a great warranty, but I still hear people sending them back for service quite a bit. Are there other brands you would rate as a highly reliable?


----------



## theque (Dec 10, 2013)

TCBSmokes said:


> $85 for a lighter seems mighty cheap all of a sudden..
> 
> S.T. Dupont Orient Express Diamonds Ligne 2 Lighter Lighters Direct - Authorized Dealer of Cigar Lighters and Accessories
> 
> ...


That is a stunning looking lighter. You are obviously paying for the diamonds, but I can see that going for $1000 without diamonds easy. Awesome craftsmanship on it all the way around.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

rangerdavid said:


> I'm looking at three different tabletop lighters and trying to decide. Right now, I'm thinking of the Xikar XTX, the Promethius Magma T, or the Vector Viking Quad flame. Actually I'm about to rule out the Vector Viking. Which one would you pick? What's your favorite tabletop lighter??? and why??


Why are you going to rule out the Vector Viking? I use the Vector Burner Table Top Lighter and LOVE it. Vector is a great brand!


----------



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

Agreed, I have several vector lighters, but in the review it said that the cutter on other bottom didn't sit flush and therefore the lighter didn't sit flat on the table. That's a deal breaker for me for a table lighter. anyway as this is an older thread, I got the xikar lighter and love it!!


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Very interesting, I've played with the Viking a lot and never noticed that. I'm glad you like the Xikar! They are pretty awesome too.


----------



## nillorset (Sep 21, 2012)

Xikar for me... lifetime warranty!!!


----------



## tthayil (Sep 16, 2013)

I'd go cheap or xikar. Solely for the warranty. If it's for a nice smoking room definitely spend the extra money. With all the moving parts, burners. Filters, etc would buy amt expensive lighter without the lifetime warranty. Have 2 xikars and one had been returned and a replacement sent, no hassles


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

+1 for Xikar. I have one Xikar lighter and havent had any problems with it yet, but if/when I do, I can relax in the comfort that it has a lifetime warranty. It's a dual flame lighter with a punch cutter located by the fill valve. My local B&M/Cigar Lounge that I've started hanging out in (Tobacco Plaza) has a Xikar Havana Club Tabletop lighter out for everyone to use. I like it so much (I like the 3 flame setup), that I've already placed an order for a Xikar Liga Privada Tabletop Lighter from one of the online dealers who specializes in just lighters.


----------

